# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  XSAN upgrade με δίσκους >2TB;

## MAuVE

Η συγκεκριμένη εγκατάσταση αποτελείται από μονάδες Promise Vtrak E-class, με δίσκους SATA 1TB
H firmware version των controllers είναι η 2.4
Μπορεί να πάρει και SATA δίσκους μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας, αλλά τους βλέπει, το πολύ, σαν 2ΤΒ.
Διάβασα σε κάποιο forum ότι μπορεί να δεί όλη την χωρητικότητα μεγαλυτέρων _SAS_ δίσκων (πχ 3ΤΒ).

Διαθέτει κανείς σχετική εμπειρία;

----------

